# trading in my glock



## nick487 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey there fellas i need some advice. Tomorrow im going to cabelas in attempt to trade in my glock 17 & S&W bodyguard 380. Cabelas has an hk usp 9mm for $599 that i am intersted in trading my two guns for. My friend works there and said they would be willing to the drop the price down to $550. What can i expect to get out of my 2 trade ins? I dont wanna get screwed over. Cash is tight right now so thats why i am doing the trade ins. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't know about your specific models, but I have yet to see a trade be anywhere near what I was expecting.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Sadly, you can realistically expect a trade of 275 to 200 on that Glock IF it's 95% or better NRA in THEIR eyes, and MAYBE $200-225 on that S&W ... I hope I'm wrong, but I think I'm pretty close... good luck.

**** meant 275 to 300 ...


----------



## nick487 (Mar 30, 2012)

alright thanks fellas. dont get me wrong i love glock, but i want to get the hk while its so cheap because i usually only see them for about 800 or 900 bucks.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

They typically do 60% of wholesale pricing on a trade. I don't know what wholesale is on those two guns, but it should be out there somewhere.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

keep what you have, you are going to take a beating on the trade in values. they are there to make money and for that to happen they need you to lose it


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Try posting them on Gunbroker or a similar gun site.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

OP sounds like he has the bug to get that gun. I have been there and have taken the beating a couple of times. I am sure a few of you have trades you wished you had never made. I traded a CZ Rami (2075) with a $150 for a Beretta 82FS. Terrible trade in my books. Seemed good at the time. Miss that cz. Traded a Taurus 9mm 1911 for a CZ75B not too long ago and have never looked back.


----------

